# Stolen Mare: Floral City Florida



## Rain Shadow (May 1, 2014)

My neighbor's horse was stolen last night. The chain was cut and the gate removed from the hinges. 

This happened after 11pm last night in Floral City Florida. 

The mare is a chestnut with a blaze. Trying to get more on age/height/breed. 

Here is her picture.


----------



## Rain Shadow (May 1, 2014)

She's a 17 year old Quarter Horse mare, and is 16.2 Has an injury on her stomach near hind quarter-inside of thigh.by her utter. Has scar on right front leg above the knee.


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

If the chain was cut why would a person have to lift the gate from the hinges when they could just open the gate?
I've seen horses lift gates from hinges if both hinges are facing up. Where was the gate found in relation to the passage?


----------



## Rain Shadow (May 1, 2014)

natisha said:


> If the chain was cut why would a person have to lift the gate from the hinges when they could just open the gate?
> I've seen horses lift gates from hinges if both hinges are facing up. Where was the gate found in relation to the passage?


I'm honestly not sure. I'm going by the property tomorrow to help look. I'm wondering if it was removed from the hinges to get a trailer in?

There was another horse in with her, a hard to catch mare, and she's still there. So it seems odd that if she escaped her buddy wouldn't go with her.


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

Rain Shadow said:


> I'm honestly not sure. I'm going by the property tomorrow to help look. I'm wondering if it was removed from the hinges to get a trailer in?
> 
> There was another horse in with her, a hard to catch mare, and she's still there. So it seems odd that if she escaped her buddy wouldn't go with her.


There would be tire marks. I hope she's OK, you have some weird stuff happening in FL at times.


----------



## Rain Shadow (May 1, 2014)

natisha said:


> There would be tire marks. I hope she's OK, you have some weird stuff happening in FL at times.


It has been pouring so no tire tracks. And we also have a few illegal horse slaughter houses that were closed down recently. The local news is doing a story on her tonight, since our lovely sheriff doesn't do anything useful unless the cameras are pointed at him. He claims if she was stolen she'd already be out of state so no use looking.


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

Wow, so sad ): I hope she finds her way home.


----------



## Rain Shadow (May 1, 2014)

Floral City woman seeks return of therapy horse


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

How sad, I hope they find her.


----------



## Rain Shadow (May 1, 2014)

They found her! About 20 minutes after the story aired, animal control in the next county got a call of a horse runniing down a highway and it was her. Looks like the thief saw the news and decided she was to risky to keep. 

So she's home safe. But last night another horse was stolen less than a mile down the road from me


----------



## my horse (May 23, 2013)

That is so good that she found her horse, but so sad that someone else's horse is stolen now. =(


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

Glad the lady has her horse back. What is going on down there anyway? Around here you can't give a horse away and you have thefts left & right. I think I'd be investing in some heavy duty log chains and good padlocks if I lived down there. I know they're not foolproof but thieves usually scout out places that are quick & easy.


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

JCnGrace said:


> Glad the lady has her horse back. What is going on down there anyway? Around here you can't give a horse away and you have thefts left & right. I think I'd be investing in some heavy duty log chains and good padlocks if I lived down there. I know they're not foolproof but thieves usually scout out places that are quick & easy.


There are some who steal & slaughter for the meat. Google it if you have a strong stomach.


----------



## Rain Shadow (May 1, 2014)

JCnGrace said:


> Glad the lady has her horse back. What is going on down there anyway? Around here you can't give a horse away and you have thefts left & right. I think I'd be investing in some heavy duty log chains and good padlocks if I lived down there. I know they're not foolproof but thieves usually scout out places that are quick & easy.


Illegal slaughterhouses. They've busted a few recently, but there are still more. According to a horse rescue a slaughter bound horse heading to Mexico is only worth about 400 dollars to the kill buyer because of transportation cost. But kill them illegally here and you are looking at about a $1 a pound. 


Investigator: horses slaughtered on Hillsborough County farms - FOX 13 News


----------



## Reiningcatsanddogs (Oct 9, 2014)

If I were you I would buy one of those signs that says something to the effect "Theses premises are monitored 24 hours a day by security cameras", might just be enough to get the thieves to move along.

From the article:
"The pigs, the sheep, the goats, the horses, the cattle. All of these animals are being extremely inhumanely killed. They're being shot. They're being stabbed to death. They're being gutted alive. They're being beaten with bats. They're being boiled alive and they're being drowned. They're not being killed prior to being disassembled," he said.

Better yet, see if you can't actually get a few game cameras set up in the neighborhood and catch the scum!


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

That's terrible! Pretty bad that officials haven't done anything about it by now given that news article was from 2012.


----------



## KigerQueen (Jun 16, 2013)

Im going to invest in some "hard to catch" training with my horses. teach them to only allow being caught once a certain word is said/ signal is given. it sounds silly but if a person dose not know the word/signal, they can't get the horses. simple. and in an emergency situation you can tell someone the word/signal.


----------



## StormWolf68 (May 7, 2015)

If I were you i'd keep a close eye on your horses then! Either that or invest in a gaurd animal. I know plenty of grouchy donkey's more than happy to tackle any wanna be thieves


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

StormWolf68 said:


> If I were you i'd keep a close eye on your horses then! Either that or invest in a gaurd animal. I know plenty of grouchy donkey's more than happy to tackle any wanna be thieves


I was thinking of this. They are great guard dogs for herds of any kind. Love their people and animals and don't like anyone else. Too bad it's so darn hot in Florida.


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

This is what a stranger would see


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

So scary :/ A sign may not be a bad idea, or even those fake surveillance cameras.


----------



## KigerQueen (Jun 16, 2013)

i LOVE russian bear hunting dogs (im not looking up their actual name right now). bug and fluffy XD


----------

